# The Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2008)

As a follow-up to this thread,

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/dennison-s-reformed-confessions-16821/

below is an announcement (from the March 2008 issue of the Northwest Theological Seminary newsletter) concerning James T. Dennison, Jr.'s forthcoming _The Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: 1523-1552_.



> REFORMED CONFESSIONS PROJECT, VOLUME 1, AT THE PUBLISHER
> 
> For the past 5 years, Jim Dennison has been collecting Reformed confessions from the 16th and 17th centuries. These documents originate in many nations (Switzerland, Germany, Holland, England, Scotland, France, Hungary, Transylvania, Poland, Brazil, America) and are written in many languages (German, Latin, French, English, Dutch, Spanish, Italian, Polish, Magyar, Portuguese). More than 125 confessional documents have been gathered and will be printed, in English, in a multi-volume set. Volume 1, entitled _The Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: 1523-1552_ will include 34 confessions beginning with Ulrich Zwingli's _67 Articles_ and concluding with John Calvin's _Consensus Genevenis_ or "On the Eternal Predestination of God". In between will be the first English translation of the Bern Synod (1532), Juan Diaz's Summary of the Christian Religion (1546) and the Rhaetian Confession (1552). Also included in this initial volume will be the Confession of the East Friesland Preachers (1528), the 1st Confession of Basel (1534), the 1st Helvetic Confession (1536), all of Calvin's Catechisms (1537, 1538, 1541/45), the Confession of the London Congregation of John a Lasco (1551), the Confession of the Refugee Congregation Vallerand Poullain at Glastonbury England (1551), the Emden Catechism (1551) and many others. The Reformed Confessions project is being published by Reformation Heritage Publications of Grand Rapids, Michigan.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 21, 2008)

We at Puritan Seminary look forward to this project being completed. We have heard about it for some time. What a great resource!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 3, 2008)

I am told that the first volume is likely to be published in the autumn of 2008.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 3, 2008)

Keep us posted Andrew. I am very interested in obtaining this set.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 5, 2008)

Here you go, Randy!

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/ref...turies-english-translation-1523-1552-a-34877/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 30, 2008)

From the September 2008 NWTS newsletter:



> For the first time since the Protestant Reformation, more than 120 Reformed Confessions of Faith will be made available in English translation. On October 31, 2008, Reformation Heritage Books of Grand Rapids, Michigan will release the first volume of _Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation_, containing 33 confessions published between 1523 and 1552. At 7:30 pm on that evening, in the Lynnwood [WA] Orthodox Presbyterian Church, the compiler and editor of this series, our Academic Dean, James T. Dennison, Jr., will debut the 800-page initial volume. You are warmly invited to join the Faculty and student body for this historic occasion.
> 
> You will be able to take home your own personal copy of the book by making a $50 donation to the work of NWTS. Here are confessions written by Ulrich Zwingli, William Farel, John Calvin, Martin Bucer, Wolfgang Capito, John Oecolampadius, John a Lasco, the Waldensians and many more. Here is not only theological matter for the soul, here is food for the heart gathered from the confessions of believers in Reformed churches in Germany, Switzerland, East Friesland, France, Belgium, Holland and England.
> 
> This is a landmark, multi-volume set: so mark your calendar now for this joyous celebration of our Reformation heritage from primary documents in English translation. If you are unable to attend, you may purchase the volume from the publisher: Reformation Heritage Books phone 619-977-0599.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 3, 2008)

Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: 1523-1552 - RHB


----------



## ADKing (Sep 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> From the September 2008 NWTS newsletter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no doubt that this would be a fascinating evening for anyone who is able to go! If you live nearby I would highly encourage you to attend.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 3, 2008)

ADKing said:


> I have no doubt that this would be a fascinating evening for anyone who is able to go! If you live nearby I would highly encourage you to attend.



I would love to be there -- and it is within easy driving distance. However, we have a Reformation Day event scheduled for that evening. Nonetheless, I am very much looking forward to getting this book.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Sep 11, 2008)

These three volumes will be amazing. I plan to get all three, which will be a big step up from my current Creeds of Christendom by Schaff that I've been working off! Any (rough) ideas when the second and third volumes will come out?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 8, 2008)

The introduction and first chapter is now available online in pdf.

Pre-order Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries in English Translation: 1523-1552 « Heritage Booktalk (October 7, 2008)


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr. Beeke told me today that the book would be in this Friday or Monday for shipment. Look for it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 9, 2008)

Not included in this volume but already published in _Kerux: The Journal of Northwest Theological Seminary_ 20/2 (September 2005) 3-9 and planned to be included in a future volume of the present series is the 1613 Bentheim Confession translated in part by our very own Adam King, and it's available online here:

Kerux V20 N2 A1


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 14, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Dr. Beeke told me today that the book would be in this Friday or Monday for shipment. Look for it!



Is there yet?  Inquiring minds would love to know.


----------



## yeutter (Oct 15, 2008)

I picked my copy up at their bookstore in Grand Rapids yesterday. It is a great.
I am particularly impressed by the 1551 London Confession of John A Lasco


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 15, 2008)

yeutter said:


> I picked my copy up at their bookstore in Grand Rapids yesterday. It is a great.
> I am particularly impressed by the 1551 London Confession of John A Lasco


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 22, 2008)

Reformed Confessions of the 16th and 17th Centuries « Miscellanies (October 22, 2008)


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 22, 2008)

So it seems to be available to ship today from monergismbooks.com, but I haven't heard anything from RHB directly on my pre-order of the book from them. Anyone know more?


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 24, 2008)

Now available to ship at Cvbbs.com for $34.99 here


----------



## Philip A (Oct 27, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Anyone know more?



I know that mine showed up today


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 27, 2008)

Philip A said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know more?
> ...



Yup - mine too


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 28, 2008)

Just ordered mine from Westminster (UPS for $4).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> So it seems to be available to ship today from monergismbooks.com, but I haven't heard anything from RHB directly on my pre-order of the book from them. Anyone know more?



RHB now says: "In stock and shipping now!"


----------



## toddpedlar (Oct 29, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> > So it seems to be available to ship today from monergismbooks.com, but I haven't heard anything from RHB directly on my pre-order of the book from them. Anyone know more?
> ...



Anybody with additional info on the Ames work?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 29, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > toddpedlar said:
> ...



RHB says that it is not even at the printer yet, it should be available in about another month or so (they plan to update the website accordingly).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

Today Releases Volume One of the Reformed Confessions « Heritage Booktalk (October 31, 2008)


----------



## greenbaggins (Oct 31, 2008)

My copy is already on the way from WTS bookstore.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine made the Departure Scan in HORSHAM, PA, today at 12:04 A.M. They say it will arrive on Monday!!!


----------



## greenbaggins (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine came yesterday!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 6, 2008)

I got mine today!!


----------



## ADKing (Nov 6, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 24, 2008)

I would like to highlight that this volume contains an English translation of William Farel's _Sommaire_ (_Summary_), the first Reformed systematic theology. For the French edition, see here:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/le-sommaire-de-guillaume-farel-25948/


----------

